# Wu Taijiquan Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...391&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

Please click to the link and click on origional context to view the video clip.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks

Li Bingci 
http://www.ebeijing.gov.cn/HomeBj/kungfu/masters/t228526.htm


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

Out of all the Taijiquan out there I am particularly interested in Wu Taijiquan primarily because I have a good friend that has been practicing it for a long time in the Ann Arbor area.


----------

